# What would you make out of CRT tv???



## vishu_ka (Nov 20, 2013)

Its an Onida igo series 21" CRT TV..... if anyone knows kindly tell waht happened to it???

Its showing only this display continuously...... only for once it worked in between this period!


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 20, 2013)

vishu_ka said:


> Its an Onida igo series 21" CRT TV..... if anyone knows kindly tell waht happened to it???
> 
> Its showing only this display continuously...... only for once it worked in between this period!
> View attachment 12757



Your display has gone kaput my friend.


----------



## prehistoricgamer (Nov 20, 2013)

bavusani said:


> Your display has gone kaput my friend.



No sh1t sherlock !  [+1]

I guess your TV finally chose its favourite color out of RGB


----------



## TheHumanBot (Nov 20, 2013)

any audio ?


----------



## vishu_ka (Nov 20, 2013)

TheHumanBot said:


> any audio ?


Yes audio is there. 



prehistoricgamer said:


> I guess your TV finally chose its favourite color out of RGB





bavusani said:


> Your display has gone kaput my friend.


If its gone then how come it worked fine for around 3-4 hrs. This same display is present on Normal mode and video mode!


----------



## Gollum (Nov 20, 2013)

How old is the TV. the main board might have bent far too much and so this may happen. Generally happens if there is an issue with the AGC. But if that is the issue then the AV mode should work fine.


----------



## vishu_ka (Nov 21, 2013)

Gollum said:


> How old is the TV. the main board might have bent far too much and so this may happen. Generally happens if there is an issue with the AGC. But if that is the issue then the AV mode should work fine.



TV is i guess 12-15 yrs old.... as i told in both mode it shows same display! 
Is there anything i can do or should i take it to repair shop???


----------



## prehistoricgamer (Nov 21, 2013)

I don't think it'd be wise to repair it at this stage. OK just saying. Don't take my word for it though. I guess u r better off buying a low budget LCD TV than to get a 12 years old tv repaired. E products don't last long.


----------



## vishu_ka (Nov 21, 2013)

Actually i thought there might be something i can do about it but i guess i will get it repaired for now as i m planning for 32" LED tv after Feb14!!


----------



## arvindrao15 (Nov 21, 2013)

I presume your tube inside that helps the display is gone.


----------



## vishu_ka (Nov 22, 2013)

ok i got it repaired..... but can *switching off TV directly from wall can be cause of this???*


----------



## prehistoricgamer (Nov 22, 2013)

vishu_ka said:


> ok i got it repaired..... but can *switching off TV directly from wall can be cause of this???*



Im not from an EC background but it *could* be. Its always advised to switch off first via remote and then the switch.

Switching off from the main is similar to a power cut which we know that in usual cases, leads to failure of some components.


----------



## vishu_ka (Nov 24, 2013)

prehistoricgamer said:


> Im not from an EC background but it *could* be. Its always advised to switch off first via remote and then the switch.
> 
> Switching off from the main is similar to a power cut which we know that in usual cases, leads to failure of some components.



Remote's only button that stopped working is ON/OFF


----------



## flyingcow (Nov 24, 2013)

hm.. try using the button on the tv to switch off...


----------



## prehistoricgamer (Nov 24, 2013)

vishu_ka said:


> Remote's only button that stopped working is ON/OFF



Get a new or used remote then. Some remotes r compatible with other TVs as well. Especially old ones. Or try repairing the remote. Better than taking chances with the mains.


----------



## aaruni (Nov 24, 2013)

vishu_ka said:


> ok i got it repaired..... but can *switching off TV directly from wall can be cause of this???*





flyingcow said:


> hm.. try using the button on the tv to switch off...



Try doing that. Switching off with remote still uses power, "vampire consumption", and puts it only in standby mode. Pulling the plug in standby mode can cause similar problems to pulling the plug while on, because many components are still running, AFAIK.


----------



## vishu_ka (Nov 26, 2013)

Ok, from now on first main button from TV then from wall........


----------

